# A great source for RCA cables...



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

Component video cables are being sold on the auction sites (and by some retailers) at a price that makes them a steal! It's probably because people are replacing them with HDMI cables, but people are practically giving away component video cables. The coolest thing about this? You can buy them and use them as coaxial digital cables, subwoofer/RCA interconnects.

A regular set of 2m 200 series Monster RCA interconnects sell for ~$30 plus shipping on one site that I checked. I bought a set of 2m Monster component video cables (200 series) for *<*$10 _including_ shipping. :dumbcrazy: I separated the 3* cables and use 2 of them on the stereo input of one of my subs, and the other serves duty as a digital cable on a transport. I bought another 2m set and am using one of them as a video cable for an old source that only has composite video out. The other 2 are on stand-by for use whenever I (or a friend) needs them. At this price, I can give away a cable or two.

*Just in case you didn't know:

_Component video cables _are just three 75Ω cables bundled together and are easily separated. Although the impedance of the regular RCA interconnects is different, but for some sources [a powered sub, for example (the manual for my Kef sub actually recommends using 75Ω cables)], it shouldn't matter. Video and coaxial digital should be 75Ω.


----------



## dowop (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

I've actually noticed that the price of component video cables has dropped even more!


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

I've been buying mine from Monoprice. Always cost effective.


----------

